# After Medical, Visa Time



## ahsansharjeel (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi All

I have applied for immigration to Australia, (BN-136) I have received my medical and have been submitted on 24 November 2009, Now its 1 1/2 months passed since submittion, Can any one tell me how much time will it takes to get visa after medical.

thanks and regards


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi ahsansharjeel, 

We were on a skilled independent visa and I think it took about 5 weeks for us. 

Don't forget though that we've just had Christmas and New Year and things do tend to slow down in Australia around that time since it's also summer holidays here. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## sumu29 (Mar 18, 2009)

*how much take time after medical*



ahsansharjeel said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have applied for immigration to Australia, (BN-136) I have received my medical and have been submitted on 24 November 2009, Now its 1 1/2 months passed since submittion, Can any one tell me how much time will it takes to get visa after medical.
> 
> thanks and regards


i have appliedfor immigration to australiai have received my medicaland i hav submitted on 24 november 2008 now its 3 months passed since submissin can some rtell m e how much time will take to get visa after medical


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

sumu29 said:


> i have appliedfor immigration to australiai have received my medicaland i hav submitted on 24 november 2008 now its 3 months passed since submissin can some rtell m e how much time will take to get visa after medical


It depends on your visa type, whether you were asked to submit your medical or whether you sent it early etc...

If you check out the 'PLEASE READ....' post there is a link to a timeline thread where people are adding in the times for their visas - you may find your visa and the time lines there. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## sumu29 (Mar 18, 2009)

*how much take time after medicalafter this change*

hi i have applied for bn subscale 132 skill visa for australia on august 2007 n i have recieved my medical on november 2008 now i come to now that there is some changes in modl list my trade is not in critical list [plumber ] can u tell me how much it take time to get visa or i have to wait for a long time more pkztell me one other thing that wat will be the effect of this change on my case


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Sumu29, 

If you have a case officer or an agent (if you used one) the only thing I can suggest is to keep in touch with them. 

Click on the Important info link in the 'PLEASE READ....' which has some up to date info from an agent on the time scales and what she is telling her clients. 

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful but since things have changed we don't really know how this is going to affect visa processing times. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## ahsansharjeel (Jan 17, 2009)

sumu29 said:


> hi i have applied for bn subscale 132 skill visa for australia on august 2007 n i have recieved my medical on november 2008 now i come to now that there is some changes in modl list my trade is not in critical list [plumber ] can u tell me how much it take time to get visa or i have to wait for a long time more pkztell me one other thing that wat will be the effect of this change on my case


sumu29, if you have received your medical, this means that you have assigned a case officer, and if you have a case officer assigned then you will not affect by the new modl list. so don't worry, you will get your visa on time if your documents are correct and you don't have any medical problem.


----------



## lepsa (May 30, 2013)

Hello, I applied for parent visa subclass 173 and I made Medical exam in and of February. My CO told me they get it in March. Please can anybody tell me how long time we have to wait to get visa. Thank you


----------



## Tiddle2017 (Apr 21, 2017)

How long does it take for visa after medical visa for Australia?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Tiddle2017 said:


> How long does it take for visa after medical visa for Australia?


When did you lodged and when did you do Medical and what Visa ?


----------



## Tiddle2017 (Apr 21, 2017)

For my husband to live in Australia and the medical was sent on the 7/4/2017.


----------



## Tiddle2017 (Apr 21, 2017)

For my husband to live in Australia and medical was to sent to DIBP on the 7/4/2017.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Tiddle2017 said:


> For my husband to live in Australia and medical was to sent to DIBP on the 7/4/2017.


Is this Partner Visa 820/801/309/100, or 189/190 PR visa ? Or just spouse of a Student visa or 457 visa ?

Anyway it might help: http://www.border.gov.au/about/acce...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


----------



## Tiddle2017 (Apr 21, 2017)

BC 100 spouse


----------



## Tiddle2017 (Apr 21, 2017)

BC 100 Spouse


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Tiddle2017 said:


> BC 100 spouse


I don't have much idea regarding it but in DIBP site it says 

_*100 Partner (Migrant) 75% completed : 13 months	90% completed: 22 months*_

It is usually from the date of visa fee payment. But it could be earlier than 13 months or later than 22 months.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Tiddle2017 said:


> BC 100 Spouse


Also ask on this board, might get better response and lots of cases for you to get an idea of : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...309-100-visa-processing-time-frames-3236.html

Also submit everything before CO asks, this expedites the process or also known as complete application. But I guess you have already done most of it by now.


----------



## Tiddle2017 (Apr 21, 2017)

How long it take for MOC to get back to embassy for decision for grant of visa


----------



## Tiddle2017 (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi my husband was ask to sign the health undertaking form is that considered as a grant and how long does it take to get visa 

Thanks


----------

